# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  قضية رقم 2 لسنة 8  قضائية  المحكمة الدستورية العليا "تفسير"

## هيثم الفقى

*نص الحكم*
------------------
*باسم الشعب*

*المحكمة الدستورية العليا*


*بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة 7 مايو سنة 1988م.*
*برئاسة السيد المستشار/ ممدوح مصطفى حسن                           رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور السادة المستشارين/ منير أمين عبد المجيد ورابح لطفى جمعة ومحمد كمال محفوظ وشريف برهام نور والدكتور عوض محمد المر والدكتور محمد إبراهيم أبو العينين.                                                                                                                  أعضاء*
*وحضور السيد المستشار/ السيد عبد الحميد عمارةالمفوض*
*وحضور السيد/ رأفت محمد عبد الواحد                        أمين السر*


*أصدرت الحكم الآتي*

*فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 2 لسنة 8 قضائية "تفسير" .*
*"الإجراءات"*

*بتاريخ 14/9/1986 ورد إلى المحكمة كتاب السيد وزير العدل بطلب تفسير نص المادة (44) من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الصادر بالقانون رقم 127 لسنة 1980، وذلك بناء على طلب السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء*
*وبعد تحضير الطلب، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريراً برأيها.*
*ونظر الطلب على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة وقررت المحكمة إصدار القرار بجلسة اليوم.*
*"المحكمة"*

*بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.*
*حيث إن الطلب استوفى أوضاعه القانونية.*
*حيث إن السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء طلب تفسير نص المادة (44) من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الصادر بالقانون رقم 127لسنة1980 تأسيساً على أن المادة المشار إليها أثارت خلافاً فى التطبيق بين محكمة النقض والجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة، يدور حول ما إذا كان حكمها يسرى على العاملين غير المؤهلين، إذ رأت محكمة النقض بحكميها الصادرين فى الطعنين رقمى 216 لسنة 48 ق و1541 لسنة 48 ق أن النص المطلوب تفسيره يسرى على كافة المجندين المؤهلين منهم وغير المؤهلين  وذلك استناداً إلى أن عبارة الفقرة الأولى من النص المذكور جاءت عامة ومطلقة بالنسبة إلى المجندين المعاملين بأحكامها ومن ثم ينصرف مدلولها إليهم كافة ودون أن يغير من ذلك ما نصت عليه الفقرة الرابعة من تلك المادة من أنه لا يجوز فى جميع الأحوال أن يترتب على حساب مدة الخدمة العسكرية عند التعيين أو الترقية أن تزيد أقدمية المجندين أو مدة خبرتهم على أقدمية أو مدة خبرة زملائهم فى التخرج الذين عينوا فى ذات الجهة، وذلك أن حكم هذه الفقرة وقد اشترط زمالة التخرج، فإن لازم ذلك أن يقتصر تطبيقها على المجندين المؤهلين متى توافر زميل التخرج فى ذات الجهة التى عين بها المجند هذا بينما انتهت الجمعية العمومية لقسمى الفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة إلى أن تطبيق المادة (44) سالفة البيان مقصور على الحاصلين على مؤهلات دراسية استناداً إلى أن مفهوم عبارتها وكذلك المذكرات الإيضاحية لقوانين التجنيد المتعاقبة تؤكد أن ضم مدة التجنيد مشروط بأن يكون العامل مؤهلاً ، فضلاً عن أن القول بانصراف حكم المادة (44) إلى المجندين جميعاً المؤهلين منهم وغير المؤهلين، مؤداه حساب مدة التجنيد كاملة لغير المؤهلين دون أن يحدها أى قيد، فى حين أن مدة التجنيد لا تحسب كلها أو بعضها للمجند المؤهل إذا ترتب على حسابها أن يسبق المجند زميله فى التخرج المعين فى ذات الجهة وبذلك يكون المجند غير المؤهل فى وضع أفضل من المجند المؤهل وهى نتيجة لم يردها الشارع، وإزاء هذا الخلاف فى تطبيق نص قانونى له أهميته، فقد طلب السيد وزير العدل بناء على كتاب السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء عرض الأمر على هذه المحكمة لإصدار تفسير تشريعى للمادة (44) المشار إليها حسماً للنزاع الذى ثار بشأن تطبيقها على ما سلف البيان.*
*وحيث إن المادة (44) من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الصادر بالقانون رقم 127 لسنة 1980 المعدل بالقانون رقم 103 لسنة1982 تنص على أن " تعتبر مدة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الفعلية الحسنة بما فيها مدة الاستبقاء بعد إتمام مدة الخدمة الإلزامية العاملة للمجندين الذين يتم تعيينهم أثناء مدة تجنيدهم أو بعد انقضائها بالجهاز الإدارى للدولة ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات العامة ووحدات القطاع العام كأنها قضيت بالخدمة المدنية وتحسب هذه المدة فى الأقدمية واستحقاق العلاوات المقررة، كما تحسب كمدة خبرة وأقدمية بالنسبة إلى العاملين بالقطاع العام والجهات التى تتطلب الخبرة أو تشترطها عند التعيين أو الترقية ويستحقون عنها العلاوات المقررة وتحدد تلك المدة بشهادة من الجهة المختصة بوزارة الدفاع، وفى جميع الأحوال لا يجوز أن يترتب على حساب هذه المدة على النحو المتقدم، أن تزيد أقدمية المجندين أو مدة خبرتهم على أقدمية أو مدة خبرة زملائهم فى التخرج الذين عينوا فى ذات الجهة،ويعمل بأحكام هذه المادة اعتباراً من 1/12/1968".*
*وحيث إن هذه المحكمة ، وهى فى مجال ممارستها لاختصاصها بالنسبة إلى التفسير التشريعي، إنما تقتصر ولايتها على تحديد مضمون النص القانونى محل التفسير على ضوء إرادة المشرع تحرياً لمقاصده من هذا النص، ووقوفاً عند الغاية التى استهدفها من تقريره، وهى فى سبيل استلهام هذه الإرادة وكشفها توصلاً إلى حقيقتها ومرماها، لا تعزل نفسها عن التطور التاريخى للنصوص القانونية التى تفسرها تفسيراً تشريعياً، ولا عن الأعمال التحضيرية الممهدة لها سواء كانت هذه الأعمال قد سبقتها أو عاصرتها باعتبار أن ذلك كله مما يعينها على استخلاص مقاصد المشرع التى يفترض فى النص القانونى محل التفسير أن يكون معبراً عنها ومحمولاً عليها.*
*وحيث إنه يبين من تقصى القوانين المنظمة للخدمة العسكرية والوطنية بدءاً بالقانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 فى شأن الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية وتعديلاته، وانتهاء بالقانون رقم 127لسنة 1980 الذى حل محل القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه أن المشرع تغيا فيها تقرير قواعد المعاملة التى يجب تطبيقها على المجندين فى شأن مدة التجنيد التى يدخل حسابها فى أقدميتهم أو خبرتهم بالجهة التى عينوا أو يعينون بها.*
*ولئن كان المشرع قد حدد شروط الانتفاع بهذه المعاملة بتشريعات متعاقبة، فذلك لمواجهة نواحى القصور الذى أسفر عنه تطبيقها بما يكفل رعاية المجند وحتى لا يضار بتجنيده، ودون أن يمتد التعديل إلى الأساس الذى تقوم عليه تلك التشريعات جميعاً، وهو تعلق تطبيقها بالمجندين المؤهلين باعتبار أن هذه الفئة وحدها هى التى قصد المشرع إفادتها من أحكام تلك المعاملة حين جعل إعمالها مشروطاً بألا يسبق المجند زميله فى التخرج، فالبين من التشريعات المتعاقبة التى نظم بها المشرع هذا الموضوع، أنها التزمت جميعها نهجاً واحداً قوامه قصر تطبيقها على المجندين المؤهلين وأفصح المشرع عن ذلك لأول مرة بنص المادة (63) من القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه التى تدل عباراتها الواضحة على أن المشرع قصد بتقريرها أن يحتفظ للمجندين المنصوص عليهم فى المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون – الذين لم يسبق تعيينهم أو استخدامهم – بأقدمية فى التعيين يتساوون فيها مع أقدمية زملائهم فى التخرج من الكليات أو المعاهد أو المدارس وذلك عند تقدمهم للتعيين فى وزارات الحكومة ومصالحها والهيئات الاعتبارية العامة عقب إتمام مدة خدمتهم الإلزامية مباشرة بشرط أن يثبتوا أن تجنيدهم قد حرمهم من التعيين مع زملائهم الذين تخرجوا معهم، وهو ما يعنى انصراف حكم المادة (63) المشار إليه إلى المجندين المؤهلين دون سواهم باعتبار أن هؤلاء هم الذين تصدق فى شأنهم زمالة التخرج، وهم الذين يتصور أن يكون التجنيد قد حال دون تعيينهم مع زملائهم الذين تخرجوا معهم.*
*وحيث صدر القرار بقانون رقم 83 لسنة 1968 معدلاً بعض أحكام القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه، استعاض المشرع عن نص المادة (63) بنص جديد يتوخى أساساً – وعلى ما جاء بالمذكرة الإيضاحية للقرار بقانون رقم 83 لسنة 1968 – مواجهة أوضاع المجندين الذين لا يستطيعون إقامة الدليل على أن تجنيدهم أو استبقاءهم  قد حرمهم من التعيين مع "أقرانهم" وهو شرط كانت المادة (63) تتطلبه كى يحتفظوا بأقدمية فى التعيين "يتساوون فيها مع أقدمية زملائهم فى التخرج" مما كان يفوت عليهم فرصة التعيين فى الوظائف التى كثيراً ما تصل نشراتها وإعلاناتها ومواعيد الاختبارات الخاصة بها متأخرة إلى الوحدات بعد استنفاد مددها، ويخل بتكافؤ الفرص بينهم وبين "زملائهم" الذين لم ينخرطوا فى الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية ومن ثم قرر النص الجديد أن تعتبر مدة التجنيد الفعلية الحسنة بما فيها مدة الاستبقاء التى يقضيها المجند بعد انتهاء خدمته الإلزامية كأنها قضيت بالخدمة المدنية وذلك بالنسبة إلى المجندين الذين يتم تعيينهم أثناء التجنيد أو بعد انقضاء مدته فى وزارات الحكومة ومصالحها ووحدات الإدارة المحلية والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام على أن يكون حسابها فى أقدمياتهم مشروط بألا تزيد" على أقدمية زملائهم فى التخرج من الكليات والمعاهد والمدارس "وأن يكون تحديدها بمقتضى شهادة من الجهة المختصة بوزارة الحربية، وبمراعاة أن تعتبر المدة المشار إليها مدة خبرة لمن يعين من "المذكورين" فى القطاع العام، وكذلك صدر القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1971 بتعديل المادة (63) من القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه، وأفصح المشرع فى مذكرته الإيضاحية عن أن التطبيق العملى للمادة (63) قد كشف عن غموض التحديد الوارد بها للمقصود بزمالة التخرج، وأن مفهوم نصها هو أن مدة التجنيد التى يجرى حسابها فى أقدمية العاملين بالجهاز الإدارى للدولة وهيئاتها العامة مقيدة بألا تزيد على أقدمية زملائهم فى التخرج من الكليات والمعاهد والمدارس فى حين خلت مدة التجنيد المحسوبة كمدة خبرة فى القطاع العام من أى قيد مماثل مما ترتب عليه أن يكون المعين بالقطاع العام فى مركز أفضل من المعين بالجهاز الإدارى للدولة، لما كان ذلك، وكان البين مما تقدم، أن ما استهدفه القانون رقم 83 لسنة 1971 بتعديل المادة (63) من القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه، هو تحديد المقصود بزمالة التخرج من ناحية، وتحقيق المساواة بين العاملين في الجهاز الإدارى للدولة والعاملين فى القطاع العام فى خصوص قيد الحد الأقصى لمدة التجنيد التى يجوز ضمها إلى أقدميتهم أو مدة خبرتهم من ناحية أخرى، فإن المشرع لا يكون قد عدل عن القاعدة التى انتهجها القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 فى شان انتفاع المجندين المؤهلين دون سواهم، بالمعاملة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 63 منه.*
*وحيث إن القانون رقم 127 لسنة 1980 بإصدار قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية – الذى حل محل القانون رقم 505 لسنة 1955 المشار إليه – قد صاغ المادة (44) منه – محل التفسير الماثل – بما لا يخرجها فى جوهر أحكامها عن المادة (63) المقابلة لها فى القانون السابق، وبما يجعل تطبيقها – فى جميع فقراتها – مقيداً بألا يسبق المجند زميله فى التخرج الذى عين معه فى الجهة ذاتها، مما يعنى تعلق أحكامها بالمجندين المؤهلين وعدم انصرافها إلى غيرهم، ومن جهة أخرى فإن قالة انطباق أحكامها على المجندين جميعهم – مؤهلين وغير مؤهلين- أخذاً بعموم عبارة فقرتها الأولى، إنما ينطوى على إهدار لإرادة المشرع التى كشف عنها التطور التاريخى للنص محل التفسير، ويجعل غير المؤهلين من المجندين فى مركز قانونى أفضل من المجندين المؤهلين باعتبار أن الفئة الثانية وحدها ستتقيد بقيد زميل التخرج بالنسبة إلى مدة التجنيد التى يدخل حسابها فى الأقدمية أو الخبرة فى حين تتحرر الفئة الأولى تماماً من هذا القيد وتدخل بالتالى مدة التجنيد كاملة فى الأقدمية أو الخبرة بالنسبة إليها، وهى نتيجة لا يتصور أن يكون الشارع قد أرادها أو قصد إلى تحقيقها.*
*"لهذه الأسباب"*

*وبعد الإطلاع على المادة (44) من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الصادر بالقانون رقم 127 لسنة 1980.*
*قررت المحكمة*

*" إن ما نصت عليه المادة (44) من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الصادر بالقانون رقم 127لسنة 1980 بإصدار قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية من اعتبار مدة الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية الفعلية الحسنة بما فيها مدة الاستبقاء كأنها قضيت بالخدمة المدنية وحسابها فى الأقدمية أو كمدة خبرة، إنما يسرى على المجندين الحاصلين على مؤهلات دراسية دون غيرهم وذلك كله مع عدم الإخلال بالأحكام النهائية الصادرة فى هذا الشأن".*

----------

